# اختطاف



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2005)

الرابط التالي يكفي في التعبير عما حدث


http://www.meca-love4all.com/photos..._Photos=6&totalRows_Get_News_Photos=10&id=170


----------



## المحترف (9 أغسطس 2005)

الحقيقة انا ما فهمت اشي كلها مجرد صورة
تانيا هدا الموقع غير محترم لانهم بسبو على الاسلام بكل قلة حياء.


----------



## بنوتة مشاغبة (13 أغسطس 2005)

اي والله انه يسئ للاسلام دين الحق


----------



## المحروم2005 (29 أغسطس 2005)

Dody   شكرا لك على هذا المووضووع ونحن في السعوديه لا نستطيع دخول هذا الموقع للأنه مغلق

فأتمنى منك ان تنقل لنا الموجود في الموقع إلى المنتدى

وشكرا


----------



## المحترف (6 أكتوبر 2005)

المحروم نصيحة مني الموقع هذا الي اعطاك اياه دودي بتاع الاختطاف فااااااااشل بكل معنى الكلمة.
لانو قصة الاختطاف هادي  يبعت الله حاطينلك صورة بس مش فاهم اشي منهاااااا


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2005)

المحترف قال:
			
		

> المحروم نصيحة مني الموقع هذا الي اعطاك اياه دودي بتاع الاختطاف فااااااااشل بكل معنى الكلمة.
> لانو قصة الاختطاف هادي يبعت الله حاطينلك صورة بس مش فاهم اشي منهاااااا


 
هذا هو رد الجاهل بدون دلائل و اي شئ فقط كلام فارغ...


----------



## حور (12 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا المنتدى غريب !

 أخباركم ليست عنكم بل تقتصون  أخبارنا 

سبحان الله ..
 لهذه الدرجه الإسلام يخوف ! 

اسمع الأخبار

من قنواتكم

نقل عن cnn الاخباريه  لمسجد في اقليم آتشيه - اندونيسيا بالتحديد باندا 

صورته قبل حدوث زلزال تسونامي







بعده











وهو المسجد الذي توقفت عنده محطة الـبي بي سي  في عدد من نشراتها الأخبارية 
والذي بدا وقد مسح ما حوله دون ان يمسه ضرر . 

بيت من بيوت الله اسمه مسجد بيت الرحمن لم يصب بأذى ويقع في اسوأ المناطق 
التي تعرضت للضرر في اندونيسيا 

وماعلى العاقل سوى  البحث في محركات البحث وهي كثيره منها google و yahoo و asalavista

أو البحث في أرشيف قنواتكم الإخباريه سواء cnn أو بي بي سي  للتأكد من الصحه

صور أخرى

هنا بانداآتشي قبل وبعد الزلزال .. لاحظوا تغير معالمها الجغرافيه .

http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.co...60105020613.photo00.photo.default-321x384.jpg


مسجد آخر

في قرية كاجو .. جرفت الامواج مئات المنازل  

تحدث صحافيان من وكالة الانباء الرسمية "انتارا"  ايضا عن معجزة حدثت لمبنى ديني في منطقة مولابو (الساحل الغربي). ففي حي سواك ايندا بوتري الاكثر تضررا في المدينة، ما زال المسجد على حاله بينما دمرت كل المباني المحيطة به مثل رئاسة اركان الجيش ومهاجع رجال الشرطة.

وفي الصور التي التقطتها وكالة فرانس برس لهذه المنطقة التي لا يمكن حاليا الوصول اليها برا، تبدو مساجد واضحة وتشكل بقعا بيضاء وحيدة. ويبدو احدها المبنى الوحيد الذي يقف وسط حقل من الوحل والانقاض.

وفي منطقة باسي لوك التي تبعد حوالى عشرين كيلومترا شرق مدينة سيلي في منطقة بيدي  صمد مسجدان على شاطىء البحر بينما انهارت كل المنازل حولهما، مع ان المسجدين بنيا بطريقتين مختلفتين.

فالاول مبني من الخشب وقديم  والثاني من الاسمنت وجديد.

وقال زعيم ديني محلي يدعى توكو كاوي علي ان حوالى مئة من سكان القرى نجوا بلجوئهم الى هذين المسجدين. واكد ان المياه غمرت المنازل المحيطة بهما لكنها لم تتجاوز الدرجة الثانية من سلالم مداخل المسجد الاربعة.






​


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

حور قال:
			
		

> هذا المنتدى غريب !
> 
> أخباركم ليست عنكم بل تقتصون  أخبارنا
> 
> ...


هل يعقل ياصديقي
في هذا البلد الاسلامي لايوجد غير هذا الجامع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واذا كان يوجد وهذه حقيقة 
فاين هم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يرعاك الله


----------



## حور (14 أكتوبر 2005)

أكثر من مسجد

الصورتين في البدايه هي لنفس المسجد باقليم آتشيه - اندونيسيا بالتحديد باندا . 

الصوره الثانيه في قرية كاجو

وفي منطقة باسي لوك شرق مدينة سيلي في منطقة بيدي 

. إضافه .



> وفي الصور التي التقطتها وكالة فرانس برس لهذه المنطقة التي لا يمكن حاليا الوصول اليها برا، تبدو مساجد واضحة وتشكل بقعا بيضاء وحيدة. ويبدو احدها المبنى الوحيد الذي يقف وسط حقل من الوحل والانقاض.



فيا فريد

كما ذكرت لك ماعلى العاقل سوى البحث في محركات البحث وهي كثيره 

google-yahoo 

أو أرشيف قناة cnn - bbc للتأكد من الصحة .​


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

حور قال:
			
		

> أكثر من مسجد
> 
> الصورتين في البدايه هي لنفس المسجد باقليم آتشيه - اندونيسيا بالتحديد باندا .
> 
> ...


وضح ارجوك انت تكتب لاناس تشغل عقلها 
في اندونسيا بوجد اكثر من مائة مسجد
ماذا حل بهم
سؤالي واضح


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

حور قال:
			
		

> أكثر من مسجد
> 
> الصورتين في البدايه هي لنفس المسجد باقليم آتشيه - اندونيسيا بالتحديد باندا .
> 
> ...


انت الذي في قفس الاتهام 
انت من تكلم عن المسجد
انت ادخلت نفسك اوادخلك ابليس في مازق لامفر منه


----------



## حور (15 أكتوبر 2005)

كل المساجد غرقت ويمكن كلها ماغرقت الله اعلم

ذكرت لك أكثر من مسجد نقلاً عن أخباركم  بأسماءهم ومناطقهم لكن غير ذلك الله اعلم 

انت السائل ابحث تجد 


هو خبر من قنوات غير إسلاميه عن المسلمين

وهذا ما أراده Dody  ​


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

حور قال:
			
		

> كل المساجد غرقت ويمكن كلها ماغرقت الله اعلم
> 
> ذكرت لك أكثر من مسجد نقلاً عن أخباركم  بأسماءهم ومناطقهم لكن غير ذلك الله اعلم
> 
> ...


انت شو
يااخي الحبيب 
عندما تفتح موضوع وتكون المشاركة من كثيرين
واختلاف احدهم فان المرجعية لك
لماذا لانك انت من باشر بفتح الموضوع
والا انت لاتدرس الموضوع قبل تقديمه
انت تفعل كما فعل  ((((( هذا وذاك ))))) وقالو عنه الصح


----------



## حور (15 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> انت شو
> يااخي الحبيب
> عندما تفتح موضوع وتكون المشاركة من كثيرين
> واختلاف احدهم فان المرجعية لك
> لماذا لانك انت من باشر بفتح الموضوع



من باشر بفتح الموضوع .. كاتب الموضوع Dody



> والا انت لاتدرس الموضوع قبل تقديمه
> انت تفعل كما فعل  ((((( هذا وذاك ))))) وقالو عنه الصح



مااقول إلا ..  لا حول الله ولاقوة إلا بالله​


----------



## استفانوس (16 أكتوبر 2005)

حور قال:
			
		

> من باشر بفتح الموضوع .. كاتب الموضوع Dody
> 
> 
> 
> مااقول إلا ..  لا حول الله ولاقوة إلا بالله​


هل لي ان تقول
اين فتح الآخ  Dody موضوع الجامع
ارجو ان لاتهمل الرد


----------



## كليماندوس (2 سبتمبر 2018)

*و للاسف الرابط مو راضى يفتح - و هكذا فاتنى الموضوع !!!
فهل من مُغيث ؟*


----------

